# The Black with No Name



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I found many a horse on Craigslist back when I was looking. I wanted a young, 2-8 year old horse, broke or not, gaited horse or mule that was pretty. It took many months to find one to go look at. This one "4 year old twh" caught my eye. He was raven black with white stockings and socks. We set up a time with the owner for a Saturday so my dad could go with me to look him over. When we got to the shed where the horse was stalled I instantly felt bad for him. His pen was barely big enough for him to turn around in. When I asked the man what his name was, he said "none of my horses have names, they don't need them". The owner got him out and very cautiously saddled him up. I had asked my dad to ride first so if my dad said no I wouldn't be up there. He acted very scared when my dad mounted and spooked when my dad went to get off. When my dad handed him to me to take him to the makeshift round pen the man had, something between us just...clicked. He was instantly calmer, lowered his head and overall just relaxed. When I mounted he did tense up some. He rode fairly well, a bit nervous but he was very supple with the rains. When I got off and told my dad I was interested, he tried to pick up his front feet to check them out. The horse then put all his weight on that hoof. When I went to go pick up the same foot, he was plenty eager to lift it for me. That's when I knew I had to have him. He knew I wasn't there to hurt him. On the way back home I told my dad how I was sure I wanted him and was willing to pay the $650. We went and picked him up the next week. I had been thinking of names for him all week and was down to two. Onyx or Pitch. My dad ruled out the Pitch since it could be confused for something else lol. Once I got him home he was very curious but cautious. The next day I brought him in the barn to brush him and found this horrible deep scar in his hip/rump area. It's big enough for me to put my thumb in. He was very wary of anyone on that side of him. Over the last few months he has really changed for the better. He is a LOT calmer, I can pet him almost anywhere, I have taught him many things including lowering his head to halter and unhalter. He has really blossomed into an amazing animal. Onyx now leans in to be rubbed on his jaw, comes to me when I hold my palm up to him, and is always wanting to learn.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Congrats on your new horse.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's so sweet. Congrats!! Don't you love when you just 'click' with a horse? It's really the best feeling ever.  So glad you got him. 
Oooh, I wonder how he got that scar.  I like his name too, Onyx was a good choice. Sounds like you guys are starting to really bond. Can't wait to hear more about him, and hopefully see some pictures of him.  What are you planning on doing with him in the future, do you have a trainer too?
Congrats again!


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I totally forgot pics! He is gonna be a trail horse, unless I can find a show where you don't need papers. :/ I have my dad if that counts as a trainer lol. The first pic is at the previous owners place.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I was going to ask if you were female, since some horses can end up associating human males with fear and unpleasant things and thus act differently when a female handles them. And vic versa(sp?).

Congrats on your new horse. He's cute.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He is very pretty. I love TWH's... They have the kindest most loyal hearts.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes, he definitely associates men with pain. He has gotten used to my dad, although he does keep an eye on him. He has even gotten tense around my mom. Idk if it's just a stranger thing or what. He is getting better though.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

Thank you  I call him my big lick baby since he can out gait the other horse I used to ride. That and he is my baby lol.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bluefeathurs said:


> Yes, he definitely associates men with pain. He has gotten used to my dad, although he does keep an eye on him. He has even gotten tense around my mom. Idk if it's just a stranger thing or what. He is getting better though.


My first walker was terrified of men and tensed around stranger. Over the years he got to where he loved my husband and my brother and would ride them anywhere but he was always snorty and tense around men. He was kind and gentle for me but had the look of a fiery beast. My new walker (I have had her for about 10 years now) is very kind and quiet, she will listen and respect EVERYONE but she doesn't trust them. You can put anyone on her and she will take care of her rider but she always has an eye on them. I wonder if it's a walker thing.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is too cute.  Such a sweet-looking face.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

I think walkers are kinda like cats, you have to earn their trust. Lol thank you. He is so sweet. I've noticed he doesn't like his mouth messed with and I was thinking his canines were coming in.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

So so last night as I went to give him his water, I was sliding on the mud and spilled some in my boot -_- This morning he has tipped it over again. Why must he do this to me.




*MOD NOTE
This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened. 
*


----------

